# Bickerton Californian



## Alan Frame (4 Nov 2009)

Amazing what you can find languishing at the back of the shed. 

Think it's a rebadged Dahon imported into the UK under the Bickerton name.


----------



## Ian H (4 Nov 2009)

I believe you'll find that Dahons were developed from Bickertons.


----------



## urbanfatboy (5 Nov 2009)

i have one of these, they appear on ebay for under £100 occasionally.


----------



## Arch (6 Nov 2009)

That's rather sweet. Does it ride better than an original Bickerton?


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Nov 2009)

I reckon an A-Bike rides better than an original Bickerton!
Not that that's a _great_ achievement, mind.


----------



## Alan Frame (6 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> That's rather sweet. Does it ride better than an original Bickerton?



Yes, it rides quite nicely and is pretty well put together in comparison with the aluminium box section Bickerton...steel is real after all.


----------

